# Protein raw VS kibble



## Tammy St. Louis (Feb 17, 2010)

I was thinking about this last night, most of the people seem to really like grain free kibble or raw, seems to be the top 2 in the thinking process at this time 

my question is this , how can either be fine if the protein is soooo different 

most raw seems to be 13-16% protein 

and the grain frees are like 30-40% protein


alot of people i know who feed raw if they cannot then feed a grain free food ( vacations or whatever) 
and the dogs do fine, how do they do fine with such a range in protein ?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Apples and oranges. 

Just as you can't compare kibble and canned without doing a dry matter conversion, neither can you compare kibble and raw.

The natural water content completely changes the percentages.

The numbers on the kibble bag or the can are for "as fed," not on a converted basis to make each not consider water content.


----------

